# how long till hatchlings need food



## hortus (Nov 7, 2005)

they seem kinda not interested in the fruit flies

i also added a lacewing type thing of equal size

i have 40 billion moths outside and right inside my front door but i assume they are too big


----------



## Tapos (Nov 7, 2005)

usually with-in 24 hours mine have shown interest in food. they are interested in water long before that. did the chinese hatch? how many nymphs?


----------



## hortus (Nov 7, 2005)

a bunnnnch im guessing 50+ . yeah i sprayed them once . i think i drowned a cripples one

heres a pic of the lacy winged things


----------



## hortus (Nov 7, 2005)

heres some pics of the hatch (they really really really like the side of the tank with the light)

the whole tanks basically liek this











when i cut open the ooth i thought i had killed like half and i was only exspecting like 10 bugs if it did hatch . i dunno how this many fit into the ooth in the first place.


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2005)

Fifty is actually a low number for a chinese ooth. Congrats on the hatch.


----------

